
Show HN: Monument – ML time-series predictions – no-code, no-cloud, no-GPU - reallymemorable
https://www.monument.ai/go/hackernews
======
reallymemorable
Hi! I'm a co-founder of Monument. We built Monument specifically to be able to
run on any off-the-shelf laptop. It's a proprietary, ground-up approach to
algorithm implementation. (I.e. it's not a wrapper of open source Python
algorithms.) Monument runs entirely locally, so there is no configuration or
set up process. And it's self-contained in a GUI.

Data Analysts have liked Monument because it allows them to go beyond
descriptive analytics that they get from tools like Excel, PowerBI, and
Tableau.

Data Scientists have used Monument because it allows them to quickly iterate
through different models quickly.

We have a proprietary .mai file format so you can easily share entire projects
with other Monument users.

The link above to our site automatically applies a free 3-month license
coupon. Your license will simply expire at the end of the period unless you go
back to the site to buy a license -- we _don 't_ just start charging you :)

Here's a quickstart guide:
[https://www.monument.ai/m/quickstart](https://www.monument.ai/m/quickstart)

There is sample data in the app already.

Would love to hear what the community thinks :)

